# Decent Chat Rooms



## SmokeyJoe (12/9/19)

Hi

Anyone know of chat rooms just for fun
Im not looking to hook up/flirt or any of those things.
Im a single dad with absolutely zero interest in getting into any kind of relationship. Just looking for a irc/chat site just to chat, make jokes, you know adult conversations

Love my kids to bits, but sometimes you need some stimulating adult conversations, jokes, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (13/9/19)

Try www.chat27.co.za they have different rooms you can choose to chat in 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (14/9/19)

@SmokeyJoe, changed your topic name from "Descent Chat Rooms" to "Decent Chat Rooms"

Unless you WERE actually looking for chat rooms that are descending?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

